# why does my laptop make a scratchy noise?



## adalexandria (Dec 20, 2003)

Hi,
I borrowed my friend's laptop and have been using it for about 4 months now. Everything was okay and wonderful until a few weeks ago when it started to emit this really scratchy, annoying noise periodically. It always does this at specific times - (1) when i initially turn the laptop on and it is (i assume) recognizing the hardware and (2) whenever it is performing some function. Before, it used to make the "typical computer noise" in that it kinda of sounded like a fan when it would do these things but for some reason that previous soothing noise has turned into this really irritating scratchiness! I did absolutely nothing to this computer, this came out of no where! Also, everything with the computer, it functions perfectly, the only thing wrong is the noise it makes from time to time! Please please someone help me, I would appreciate it so much because I am supposed to give my friend her laptop very soon and I don't want her to get mad at me and think this is my fault! Also, I am kind of computer illiterate so I'm sorry if this didnt make much sense, I can try to clear it up if necessary. Thanks  

P.S. It is a Gateway 9500 with windows ME.


----------



## Triple6 (Dec 26, 2002)

Well its has to be a moving part.
- Fan
- Floppy Drive
- CD-ROM
- Hard Drive

It shouldn't be too hard to pinpoint the sound when it starts and to find out what it is. A failing fan would be the most likely cause - you could try blowing it out with a can of compressed air.


----------



## adalexandria (Dec 20, 2003)

Thanks  This is very dumb I know but how do you suggest I should blow the air into the part? I know its not the floppdy drive or cd rom so I would have to "air out" either the hard drive or the fan. Thanks again.


----------



## DaveBurnett (Nov 11, 2002)

I would be careful about using compressed air on a laptop.
My guess is that the hard drive has become fragmented and the noise you are hearing is the heads 'hunting' for data. Open windows explorer and right click on the C drive. This will produce a drop down list, choose properties, then tools, then disk defragementation and set it running. It will take a LONG time so leave it running overnight.


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

if you going to defrag - make sure you switch off the virus checker and screensaver etc, if you have any, watch the PC when it starts to defrag and if you see it restart then you have something running which needs to be turned off.


----------



## slawless (Jul 11, 2002)

The only time my desktop "scratched." The hard drive died within a few days. Back up your important file untill you find the source of the noise.

Steve L


----------

